# Poll test



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Testing - ignore


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Voted for fun.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It appears others are getting into the fun for a blank poll.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Voted for fun lol. seems #2 is very popular


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Maryellen said:


> Voted for fun lol. seems #2 is very popular


Um what?? What is 1 mean and what does 2 mean? I am confused


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Um what?? What is 1 mean and what does 2 mean? I am confused


This is an old thread you probably won't get a response..


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

It was just a test,


----------

